# Olympic Karate = No-go



## Grenadier (May 30, 2013)

Baseball, softball, wrestling, and squash all advanced, with Karate being squashed...  

http://www.usankf.org/index.php?opt...rt-in-olympic-vote&catid=10:featured-articles

While I'm disappointed at this decision, I do hope that the WKF can put forth a more complete competition package the next time around, since the current proposal would have only allowed for kumite, and that they were starting to add more and more unnecessary padding.


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2013)

We see the difference, but I'm guessing others are thinking TKD or Karate but not both.


----------



## Manny (May 31, 2013)

Well I am a TKDoing and believe me I think you Karate guys are not missing a thing about karate no for Olimpics. I respect karatekas and karate a lot infact I like karate and believe me you have a lot of international and world championshipos championships you don't nedd anithing more.

For me a traditiontal tkd guy olimpics has leave nothing to ther martial art but maybe a high worldwide scaparate and a lot of kids enrolling tkd dojangs.

Keep doing karate the way it has to be and if you compete continuing on it, karate is a beautiful expresion of martial arts.

Manny


----------



## clfsean (May 31, 2013)

Grenadier said:


> Baseball, softball, wrestling, and squash all advanced, with Karate being squashed...
> 
> http://www.usankf.org/index.php?opt...rt-in-olympic-vote&catid=10:featured-articles
> 
> While I'm disappointed at this decision, I do hope that the WKF can put forth a more complete competition package the next time around, since the current proposal would have only allowed for kumite, and that they were starting to add more and more unnecessary padding.



Wushu didn't make it either to the consideration round. But 3 (count BB & SB separately) that have been removed were brought back to that point. Great to see advancement there.*smh*


----------



## chinto (May 31, 2013)

I have to say I think that is a good thing. I think the Olympics have badly damaged TKD .


----------



## Kframe (May 31, 2013)

Ill stir the pot and say what I feel. Im glad it got squashed from Olympic consideration. Karate as taught to day is already water'd down enough as it is. Christ half of the karate population cant even agree on weather there are deflections/interceptions(aka receiving) in karate or not. Nor on how to actually apply the kata in a way that is not ridiculous.  They seam to be unable to accept that sometimes the simplest answer is the best answer and are hell bent on complicating it.     

Gaining Olympic status will only HURT karate, which is in a bad state of water down, diluted quality as it stands now.  Proof is in the pudding. Look at what Olympic status did to Taekwondo. For the love of god, look what it did.   They all still labor under the false pretense that they are more then capable of dealing with attacks to non scoring areas. Just because they don't spar with attacks to those areas.  They keep claiming that there foot fencing they call sparring is different from self defense yet, all, and I mean all of the TKD I have sparred have had No clue on how to defend there head, or even use basic blocking and trapping on punch's. Nor could they fight at any range other then long range, despite the fact that the TKD syllabus has a plethora of quality close range hand techniques.   I Don't see how they can continue to be so deluded.  I don't need internet proof when, I have proof in my sparring partners.. 

So sure, beg and hope and pray that karate gets into the Olympics. It will gain you more students and more MONEY. It will come at the expense of Karates soul, and you will get to watch the rapid decline of karate in to a sad  joke.


----------



## TimoS (Jun 1, 2013)

Kframe said:


> Christ half of the karate population cant even agree on weather there are deflections/interceptions(aka receiving) in karate or not. Nor on how to actually apply the kata in a way that is not ridiculous.


Only half? I think you're being way too optimistic


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Jun 2, 2013)

I agree that making karate part of the Olympics would be bad for the art as we know it now. Look at judo and what happened there. I don't know the evolution of TKD, but I think the last Olympics TKD competition was pretty ugly, and not very realistic. I think even the WKF has weakened both sparring and traditional kata, since WKF seems to reward methods in both which are somewhat...showy (for lack of a better word). It's to be expected when you have so many performing to the same (very high) level. There has to be some way to differentiate, I suppose, so you end up with a Luca Valdesi. His stuff is amazing, but definitely changed from old, traditional forms, even in his choice of uniform. Anyway, I vote no on karate in the Olympics (not that anyone in the process asked or cares about my opinion).


----------

